# NASA Mars news tomorrow. Found aliens...



## coates776

On our Australian news it says nasa set to make big media announcement about discovery on Mars. You hearing that to.
Hope they aren't invading those Martians privacy


----------



## coates776

11.30 America time monday


----------



## Camel923

Penal colony for those that oppose government policy? Kind of like a new Australia.


----------



## sideKahr

It may possibly be the discovery of water on the surface. Evidence has been pointing to it for some time, and the director of imaging will be present tomorrow.

It's exciting. That could mean LIFE.


----------



## alterego

A single cell amoeba on the surface of Mars equals life.

A fully developed baby in the second trimester with a beating heart and the ability to suck their thumb and move away from a vacuum needle equals 

A woman's choice 
A non viable life
An opportunity for income for planed parenthood.


----------



## A Watchman

coates776 said:


> 11.30 America time monday


Forgive me coates...... but just what exactly is America time?


----------



## James m

My curiosity is peaked.


----------



## SDF880

Will I have to change my avatar?


----------



## James m

It's still very sad that we have no space vehicles.


----------



## Prepared One

I have always been fascinated with space. There is so much out there we have not seen. It is exciting and wondrous. To ponder our place in the universe....what specs of dust we are. One of my few regrets in life is that I will not live to see what mysteries and discoveries are ahead of us. Assuming, of course, the mussies and the morons in DC don't kill us before then. Not looking all that promising at the moment.


----------



## Stick

James m said:


> My curiosity is peaked.


I know...spelling nazi. But I believe it is "piqued".


----------



## James m

I figured it was but I didn't have time to check.


----------



## James m

Why are we waiting for official government proof of aliens when they had flying discs since the 1950's.


----------



## Smitty901

They found Jimmy Hoffa. I hope for something good but every time they do this it turns out be boring.


----------



## James m

NASA is expected to announce they found Hillary Clinton emails.


----------



## Roaddawg

Every year around Appropriations time NASA has some big earth shattering news! What a bunch of garbage, see this for what it is, A way to get more money from Congress!


----------



## Medic33

I always wondered were that model rocket went when I was 12.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Smitty901 said:


> They found Jimmy Hoffa.


Hoffa is buried in Maine...


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

coates776 said:


> On our Australian news it says nasa set to make big media announcement about discovery on Mars. You hearing that to.
> Hope they aren't invading those Martians privacy


God didn't make aliens in space, that is absurd! Anything that says otherwise is a "fact" inspired by the devil. Don't be fooled by them! God didn't write anything about aliens nor did God say he created other worlds of space aliens! That is all nothing but science fiction and demon spirits trying to spread doubt of God! I will pray they won't keep spreading the lies anymore!


----------



## tinkerhell

maybe the found a mars bar but it isn't chocolate


----------



## coates776

Thinking the broadcast is American time 11.30 Monday for us in Australia that's Monday night when we are asleep. When I wake in the morning your Stockmarket closes at 7.30 Aust time in the morning but I'm guessing that 4pm American time.


----------



## A Watchman

Will someone explain the multiple American times to coates. Don't forget the daylight saving time factor. Thanks.


----------



## James m

Yea sure. The United States occupies 6 hours of earth time. It could be 6 hours earlier or 6 hours later depending on which way you are traveling or which way the earth is rotating at the time. A time zone usually occupies 1 hour intervals. It can skip hours in areas like the ocean. Then some places don't recognize daylight savings time, so half the year its 5 hours then the other half it is 6 hours.

A long story short its different times in different parts of the United States.


----------



## James m

The announcement should be about methane. We have heard nothing about the rovers methane sensors.


----------



## A Watchman

Thanks James, explained much more logically than I could have done.


----------



## James m

I'm almost sure that there are also time zones in Australia, being divided. But in her defense I point out that they are on the other end of the planet, how much would we know about a country on the other side of earth.


----------



## dpadams6

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> God didn't make aliens in space, that is absurd! Anything that says otherwise is a "fact" inspired by the devil. Don't be fooled by them! God didn't write anything about aliens nor did God say he created other worlds of space aliens! That is all nothing but science fiction and demon spirits trying to spread doubt of God! I will pray they won't keep spreading the lies anymore!


With the vastness of space and the trillions upon trillions of planets. It's very naive to think that there is not intelligent life out there. You are not facing reality.


----------



## James m

Keep plugging, I think we can change his mind sooner or later.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

dpadams6 said:


> With the vastness of space and the trillions upon trillions of planets. It's very naive to think that there is not intelligent life out there. You are not facing reality.


What proof do you have? NOTHING! It's not in the bible and there is no evidence to even suggest such a silly thing! haha. We already have been exploring space for years and only have found empty space. Nothing exists out there besides God and heaven!  I have proof of that!


----------



## James m

Wow! Off the deep end....


----------



## dpadams6

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> What proof do you have? NOTHING! It's not in the bible and there is no evidence to even suggest such a silly thing! haha. We already have been exploring space for years and only have found empty space. Nothing exists out there besides God and heaven!  I have proof of that!


You have proof of God? Are you serious? There is more proof we have been visited on this planet by beings from another planet, then God existing. Your proof is the Bible, written by men? 
There are thousands upon thousands of people seeing ufo's that are clearly not from this planet. And this includes : regular citizens, pilots (both commercial and military) , police officers, soldiers, astronauts. Heck, even past presidents have seen ufo's. 
And your proof is from a book written a long time ago?


----------



## Denton

UFOs. By definition, unidentified.


----------



## dpadams6

Denton said:


> UFOs. By definition, unidentified.


Yes. But when they clearly do PHYSICAL things that are not possible with current technology on earth.


----------



## Moonshinedave

dpadams6 said:


> With the vastness of space and the trillions upon trillions of planets. It's very naive to think that there is not intelligent life out there. You are not facing reality.


I'm not convinced there's intelligent life here yet.


----------



## Moonshinedave

tinkerhell said:


> maybe the found a mars bar but it isn't chocolate


If there's a bar on Mars, there is a better than good chance I stumbled in it sometime in the 80's


----------



## dpadams6

Moonshinedave said:


> I'm not convinced there's intelligent life here yet.


Do some research and look at the facts across the world. I'd bet you would be more convinced. The majority of the people do not know all the facts and think it all sounds crazy. But the facts are out there.
Look up some of the many interviews with miitary personnel in wars and above military bases, especially where nuclear weapons are held.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

James m said:


> Wow! Off the deep end....


Well, if you have any proof or reason why God created aliens then do share. Otherwise your just bashing for no good reason. Have a blessed day nonetheless friend!


----------



## James m

God bless.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

dpadams6 said:


> You have proof of God? Are you serious? There is more proof we have been visited on this planet by beings from another planet, then God existing. Your proof is the Bible, written by men?
> There are thousands upon thousands of people seeing ufo's that are clearly not from this planet. And this includes : regular citizens, pilots (both commercial and military) , police officers, soldiers, astronauts. Heck, even past presidents have seen ufo's.
> And your proof is from a book written a long time ago?


I can pray for you, but without Jesus your at a higher risk of becoming a muslim. I hope you walk with Jesus, his love has no limits. As for visiting Jesus visited 2000 years ago and there is tons of proof all around us! There are tons of objects in space like shooting stars and satalights that can cause false UFO's not to mention actual weather balloons and US experimental aircrafts!


----------



## dpadams6

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Well, if you have any proof or reason why God created aliens then do share. Otherwise your just bashing for no good reason. Have a blessed day nonetheless friend!


Do some research about the vatican and what they believe about aliens. What about their high tech space/telescope division? Why would they have such a thing? Heck, they've recently talked about life being on other planets and they think God and aliens could co-exist.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

dpadams6 said:


> Do some research about the vatican and what they believe about aliens. What about their high tech space/telescope division? Why would they have such a thing? Heck, they've recently talked about life being on other planets and they think God and aliens could co-exist.


What you may think of an "alien" are guardian angels! The pope had stated IF there were aliens he would bless them too! There is no proof that aliens exist, yet scientists look at the stars for other reasons than to find life.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> What proof do you have? NOTHING! It's not in the bible and there is no evidence to even suggest such a silly thing! haha. We already have been exploring space for years and only have found empty space. Nothing exists out there besides God and heaven!  I have proof of that!


So... The single called organisms that HAVE ALREADY BEEN FOUND on other planets are "the devil".

But since you bring it up, you do realize that the Bible you have in your nightstand does not contain all of the books of the complete Bible, right? You are aware of the multiple books that were not canonized or were decannonized due to not meeting the agenda of the ruling church?


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I'm sorry, but it already went there.


----------



## James m

I hope one day the blind will see.

I don't have to worship God the way you say, yours is not the only way. So pound sand in eternity. The end.


----------



## jeff70

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> What proof do you have? NOTHING! It's not in the bible and there is no evidence to even suggest such a silly thing! haha. We already have been exploring space for years and only have found empty space. Nothing exists out there besides God and heaven!  I have proof of that!


deleted to avoid offending


----------



## Denton

dpadams6 said:


> Yes. But when they clearly do PHYSICAL things that are not possible with current technology on earth.


As far as you know, and as far as what people think they see.


----------



## dpadams6

Denton said:


> As far as you know, and as far as what people think they see.


Does that apply to military pilots and astronauts too? Those two would CLEARLY know what they saw and if it was from Earth.


----------



## Denton

I have to wonder. Why is it, after the last dust-up over religious arguments that caused someone to take a bit of a vacation, do y'all feel the need to dive head-long into another one?

I would certainly suggest ceasing and desisting. It leads to nothing but animosity.


----------



## Denton

dpadams6 said:


> Does that apply to military pilots and astronauts too? Those two would CLEARLY know what they saw and if it was from Earth.


Yup. I deal with pilots on a daily basis. They are not infallible. Neither are astronauts.


----------



## Denton

By the way, that doesn't mean I do not expect to hear an announcement by the government, telling us they have made contact.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> I have to wonder. Why is it, after the last dust-up over religious arguments that caused someone to take a bit of a vacation, do y'all feel the need to dive head-long into another one?
> 
> I would certainly suggest ceasing and desisting. It leads to nothing but animosity.


Dadgummit Denton, you always pull the plug just when I am about to reel everyone in.


----------



## Denton

Sometimes the fisherman is the one is gets caught.


----------



## Arklatex

Last I heard there are about 12 million aliens in the United States alone!

*I can't help myself sometimes....*


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

Jakthesoldier said:


> So... The single called organisms that HAVE ALREADY BEEN FOUND on other planets are "the devil".
> 
> But since you bring it up, you do realize that the Bible you have in your nightstand does not contain all of the books of the complete Bible, right? You are aware of the multiple books that were not canonized or were decannonized due to not meeting the agenda of the ruling church?


If you throw a ball across the beach into the sand will it not land and look as if a ball grew up from the ground for the next person to walk upon the beach? There is no doubt in my mind that those organisms came from Earth! There is no proof stating they couldn't have. I mean just think about it! God created the world with so much life a meteor much like the one that hit our planet to form the moon thousands upon thousands of years ago! What reason is there to think that life came from another place besides the Earth? Again that's like thinking the ball in the sand at the other end of the beach was created there! That's crazy to think given we know balls don't grow from beaches but are created by man and put there buy humans (or pets! lol)

The bible is inspired by God, the books left out was the will of God. I guess you can believe what you like, but that does not mean I won't pray for your soul Jakthesoldier Jesus loves you, and if your willing you can PM anytime to discuss this topic further! I would be honored to share the word of the Lord with you if you are ready to learn 

My guess, is NASA will announce they managed to make a profit! haha! Kidding kidding! More likely they will announce some expensive project they want private donations for such as the idea to land people on Mars. Maybe they selected the first group of people to go to Mars?


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

Arklatex said:


> Last I heard there are about 12 million aliens in the United States alone!
> 
> *I can't help myself sometimes....*


Nope, _*illegal*_ aliens


----------



## Arklatex

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Nope, _*illegal*_ aliens


*Buh dum tiss*

Thanks folks I'll be here all week!


----------



## MI.oldguy

From looking at pictures of Mars I do see a parallel,it's like most places in California look.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> If you throw a ball across the beach into the sand will it not land and look as if a ball grew up from the ground for the next person to walk upon the beach? There is no doubt in my mind that those organisms came from Earth! There is no proof stating they couldn't have. I mean just think about it! God created the world with so much life a meteor much like the one that hit our planet to form the moon thousands upon thousands of years ago! What reason is there to think that life came from another place besides the Earth? Again that's like thinking the ball in the sand at the other end of the beach was created there! That's crazy to think given we know balls don't grow from beaches but are created by man and put there buy humans (or pets! lol)
> 
> The bible is inspired by God, the books left out was the will of God. I guess you can believe what you like, but that does not mean I won't pray for your soul Jakthesoldier Jesus loves you, and if your willing you can PM anytime to discuss this topic further! I would be honored to share the word of the Lord with you if you are ready to learn
> 
> My guess, is NASA will announce they managed to make a profit! haha! Kidding kidding! More likely they will announce some expensive project they want private donations for such as the idea to land people on Mars. Maybe they selected the first group of people to go to Mars?


Um... So single celled organisms, incapable of surviving outside their own natural environment, built tiny single celled spacecraft, and went to Mars. 
... Riiiiiight. 
So, do the men in white coats know you are missing?


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

Jakthesoldier said:


> Um... So single celled organisms, incapable of surviving outside their own natural environment, built tiny single celled spacecraft, and went to Mars.
> ... Riiiiiight.
> So, do the men in white coats know you are missing?


Here is your history lesson for the day. This is how God made the moon a very long time ago. I never suggested single celled organisms were in spacecrafts. like I said they were thrown like a ball, because of the high impact!






...if you think differently that's YOUR choice. Make sure your a good God fearing Christian and you can discuss with God himself on how he made the solar system in details down to every single cell!!!  I will add you to my prayers tonight! Many blessings!


----------



## coates776

Thanks for the info on time zones, basically there all over the place I suppose the question is what time is 11.30 at nasa compared to Melbourne time. 

The universe is a large place I'm hearing they found an ocean that apparently has something that looks like Noah's arc on it!!!!!


----------



## dpadams6

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> If you throw a ball across the beach into the sand will it not land and look as if a ball grew up from the ground for the next person to walk upon the beach? There is no doubt in my mind that those organisms came from Earth! There is no proof stating they couldn't have. I mean just think about it! God created the world with so much life a meteor much like the one that hit our planet to form the moon thousands upon thousands of years ago! What reason is there to think that life came from another place besides the Earth? Again that's like thinking the ball in the sand at the other end of the beach was created there! That's crazy to think given we know balls don't grow from beaches but are created by man and put there buy humans (or pets! lol)
> 
> The bible is inspired by God, the books left out was the will of God. I guess you can believe what you like, but that does not mean I won't pray for your soul Jakthesoldier Jesus loves you, and if your willing you can PM anytime to discuss this topic further! I would be honored to share the word of the Lord with you if you are ready to learn
> 
> My guess, is NASA will announce they managed to make a profit! haha! Kidding kidding! More likely they will announce some expensive project they want private donations for such as the idea to land people on Mars. Maybe they selected the first group of people to go to Mars?


All the elements required to make earth and everything on earth, including humans, is found all over in space, not just here. To think that this tiny planet called earth, is the only one that has life, is not facing reality.


----------



## A Watchman

coates776 said:


> Thanks for the info on time zones, basically there all over the place I suppose the question is what time is 11.30 at nasa compared to Melbourne time.
> 
> The universe is a large place I'm hearing they found an ocean that apparently has something that looks like Noah's arc on it!!!!!


Coates NASA has many command and/or launching centers /bases in the US. The predominate launching pad used for space travel is in Florida, which uses Eastern Standard Time, or our latest hour chronologically on mainland. The major command center is in Houston Texas, which uses Central Standard Time, an hour earlier than Eastern Standard Time. Hope this helps.


----------



## gambit

if an all powerful force with no end and can be every where how do we know that HE/SHE/EVERYTHING/ALL did not take the time to say hey I'm bored let me make anther set of mankind here in this area and POOF! 
the bible shows proof of events has taken place and science shown things that man can not explain.
can made the world in 7 days science says not true
but what is 1 days to a all powerful being such as god but a grain of sand in a hour glass size of the moon
its easy for mankind to lie we do it everyday hack its in or nature to lie to get what we want or be in denial because we refuse to believe what we see or hear due to brain washing we see this in the middle east and even in the church was busted for this a lot of times when it came to Nazis and sex scandals and so forth.
but the proof is in the pudding when it comes to life on other planets seeing .
theirs proof on both religious and scientific thinking alike can not explain
this rambling is brought to you but some one who believes in higher power of some kind but not all stories the bible or what scientist claim due to mankind lie to much for there own agendas.
ok I'm going to reading what you crazy write for I work for the Obama for agenda 21 to take your guns ... see I just lied its easy or am I telling the truth?


----------



## Prepared One

Moonshinedave said:


> I'm not convinced there's intelligent life here yet.


Agreed! I am definitely convinced there is no intelligent life in Washington and the rest of the world is highly suspect.


----------



## Mish




----------



## Denton

NASA to announce 'major science finding' about Mars Monday | Fox News

I hope the assumption that the announcement of flowing water is true. That would mean our venture to the planet is a lot more feasible!


----------



## dpadams6

Denton said:


> NASA to announce 'major science finding' about Mars Monday | Fox News
> 
> I hope the assumption that the announcement of flowing water is true. That would mean our venture to the planet is a lot more feasible!


And, where there is water, there is life.


----------



## Denton

dpadams6 said:


> And, where there is water, there is life.


An assumption. We know that there is life on Earth, and that there is water. That is all we know at this point.


----------



## Maine-Marine

dpadams6 said:


> Your proof is the Bible, written by men?


I have a bunch of books at home written by men.. one is a math book another is a law book... 
Should I toss them out..because they were written by men???? 
Do you see that your argument is a little crazy and incorrect



dpadams6 said:


> Heck, even past presidents have seen ufo's.


heck I have seen a UFO.... UNIDENTIFIED Flying object



dpadams6 said:


> a book written a long time ago


One of my math books is from 1962 - should I throw it away... Does truth age??

If you have found some untruth in the bible please post it here and lets discuss it... and see if it is really untrue


----------



## Medic33

to go were no hamster has gone before? just stay away from black holes,LOL!!


----------



## Maine-Marine

dpadams6 said:


> All the elements required to make earth and everything on earth, including humans, is found all over in space, not just here. To think that this tiny planet called earth, is the only one that has life, is not facing reality.


AHH the old "From the GOO to YOU via the ZOO" faith


----------



## Seneca

I'll wait and see what NASA has to say. 
If I were to guess then it's probably another special rock or some such.


----------



## Dirk

Mish said:


> View attachment 12966


Can't wait to see them from Mars Attack


----------



## dpadams6

Maine-Marine said:


> AHH the old "From the GOO to YOU via the ZOO" faith


Do you think out of the trillions and trillions of planets, that earth is the only special one made different then all the rest? 
Oh, i forgot. God made the heavens and earth and made just one planet with life on it and made all those trillions of other planets totally destitute , just because, in that total waste of outer space? That makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## Denton

dpadams6 said:


> Do you think out of the trillions and trillions of planets, that earth is the only special one made different then all the rest?
> Oh, i forgot. God made the heavens and earth and made just one planet with life on it and made all those trillions of other planets totally destitute , just because, in that total waste of outer space? That makes no sense what so ever.


Then there is no reason for you to stress over it, and there's no sense in M/M to continue to cross swords over it.

I'm figuring this argument is a side show to the announcement, eh?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Water. They say maybe vast oceans. So its past tense. The water is mostly gone and the reminents wont support much. Or is it the otherway around? Its jus the beginning?


----------



## Maine-Marine

dpadams6 said:


> Do you think out of the trillions and trillions of planets, that earth is the only special one made different then all the rest?
> Oh, i forgot. God made the heavens and earth and made just one planet with life on it and made all those trillions of other planets totally destitute , just because, in that total waste of outer space? That makes no sense what so ever.





dpadams6 said:


> Do you think out of the trillions and trillions of planets, that earth is the only special one made different then all the rest?


What I think does not matter... where is your evidence for other Life???



dpadams6 said:


> and made all those trillions of other planets totally destitute


The bible does not teach that



dpadams6 said:


> That makes no sense what so ever.


Sense.. ok if we want to look at sense... then convince me that it rained on rocks for billions of years and then life started after a lighting storm..


----------



## Denton

OK.

This is the last, best and final suggestion, which is not really a suggest at all.

Drop the bickering.

Dpadams6, please do not reply to M/M's offering at debate.

M/M, were my other suggestions not crystal clear? 

I am no prophet, but I can see the future when it comes to these things, and I can also see the future for those who continue to blow by the yield signs that really should be taken a stop signs.

Thanks much,

Denton


----------



## Seneca

From what I've read they think they've found water on Mars. Which isn't surprising since water exists elsewhere in the universe. Another special rock except this time it's not a rock it's water. Ever wonder if they keep the really good stuff from the public. Because you know we cant handle the truth.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> OK.
> 
> This is the last, best and final suggestion, which is not really a suggest at all.
> 
> Drop the bickering.
> 
> Dpadams6, please do not reply to M/M's offering at debate.
> 
> M/M, were my other suggestions not crystal clear?
> 
> I am no prophet, but I can see the future when it comes to these things, and I can also see the future for those who continue to blow by the yield signs that really should be taken a stop signs.
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Denton


My trigger finger is twitchin' a mite. :joyous:


----------



## James m

Uh oh.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

dpadams6 said:


> All the elements required to make earth and everything on earth, including humans, is found all over in space, not just here. To think that this tiny planet called earth, is the only one that has life, is not facing reality.


What are you suggesting that God didn't makes us from his own image? are you one of those Atheists? God made humans from HIS image so to think there are green little men is to say that God created them for what purpose? You trying to suggest the bible is WRONG?


----------



## James m

Would God be happy that we are arguing.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> What are you suggesting that God didn't makes us from his own image? are you one of those Atheists? God made humans from HIS image so to think there are green little men is to say that God created them for what purpose? You trying to suggest the bible is WRONG?


Are you suggesting that God, in his supreme infinity, ONLY made humans? Dogs and cats were not made in his image, but they exist, and as proof I use the dog and cat paws trying to pry me out of the bathroom via the small space under the door.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Further, do you claim we know every species of beast, bird, and bug in existence? Proof to the contrary exists in the fact that even today a new species is discovered every week, if not more frequently. 

Is it not possible that there are creatures on other planets? No one is claiming humans or their equal exists elsewhere, but that is not the definition of "intelligent life". 
In fact, that is simply a being that is self aware. Slugs, therefore, are intelligent life.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Even further, is it not possible that during several biblical events humans were cast to other planets? Could the garden of eden not possibly be another planet? Could the scattering of the people at the tower of babel not have cast humans across the universe to appease God's wrath? 

Be not so narrow minded about things beyond your own understanding.


----------



## A Watchman

Stay tuned ...... to be continued.


----------



## James m

Breaking news!!!!


----------



## A Watchman

You got me James, I just couldn't resist the click.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> OK.
> 
> This is the last, best and final suggestion, which is not really a suggest at all.
> 
> Drop the bickering.
> 
> Dpadams6, please do not reply to M/M's offering at debate.
> 
> M/M, were my other suggestions not crystal clear?
> 
> I am no prophet, but I can see the future when it comes to these things, and I can also see the future for those who continue to blow by the yield signs that really should be taken a stop signs.
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Denton


I cannot for the life of me understand why these guys have to fight over religion, or even bring it into this thread..
In any manner it is a leap of faith by the individual, his faith is the correct one, all others will be destroyed, that's what we get.
As far as I am concerned put a pipe in it. there is no need for this crap.
Our real enemy is not each other or any facet of the Christian or Jewish religion, they both have the same roots and to the same God.
THE ENEMY is IZSLIME!
Proselytizing here creates nothing but aggravation amongst the members, save it for the house to house preaching.
Save the threads for what they are for, ok to bash the muzslimes though!


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

Jakthesoldier said:


> Even further, is it not possible that during several biblical events humans were cast to other planets? Could the garden of eden not possibly be another planet? Could the scattering of the people at the tower of babel not have cast humans across the universe to appease God's wrath?
> 
> Be not so narrow minded about things beyond your own understanding.


Other animals are not intelligent as humans are. Now if you want to suggest that the garden of eden was on another planet then thats starting to get pretty silly. Jesus walked among us in the holy lands of jerusalem. Now if you are suggesting god deamed people to other planets throughout the universe there is noting in the bible that suggests such a thing lol.. You can believe what you want, but I hope you pray upon that again to see if God has lead you the RIGHT way. Just make sure you keep Jesus in your heart and I'm sure whatever you believe you shall be saved. Just don't start worshiping little green men from Mars. They just found some water there nothing more... nothing less..


----------



## Maine-Marine

SOCOM42 said:


> Proselytizing here creates nothing but aggravation amongst the members, save it for the house to house preaching.


Notice this is a TWO way street... do you not see the folks o the other side that constantly attack attack attack... or is that ok????


----------



## Maine-Marine

Jakthesoldier said:


> even today a new species is discovered every week, if not more frequently.


Notice the scriptures do not use SPECIES - it uses KIND

There are 43 SPECIES of cats...but they are all still CATS...one KIND of animal

finding a frog that has yellow spots is not really that exciting - it is still a KIND of frog...

Darwin's finches were still finches...

--------------
as to water on mars... I think we have already found (highly probable) water in 23 other places 
Europa
Enceladus
23 Places We've Found Water in Our Solar System


----------



## Denton

Jakthesoldier said:


> Are you suggesting that God, in his supreme infinity, ONLY made humans? Dogs and cats were not made in his image, but they exist, and as proof I use the dog and cat paws trying to pry me out of the bathroom via the small space under the door.


God made humans, and He also made dogs and cats. That is written and there is no denying this. He made us in His image. That is written, and there is no denying this, either. 
On the other hand, there is no written evidence that He said He created dogs, cats or any other animal in His image.

There is no written evidence of my thought, but I do believe God created dogs to be our best friend, to keep us humble and loving, and to remind us that we should take care of each other. To love one another. To remember that we are all less than perfect but still require love and attention.

You are my brother in arms, and that means a lot to me. This dog handler learned about loyalty from dogs, and my God gave me those dogs to teach me that. He has a way of using the oddest tools to get through to hard headed humans.


----------



## Auntie

Title of this thread - NASA Mars. So to get back on topic....



> Potentially life-giving water still flows across the ancient surface of Mars from time to time, NASA scientists said Monday in revealing a potential breakthrough in both the search for life beyond Earth and human hopes to one day travel there.
> 
> While the discovery doesn't by itself offer evidence of life on Mars, either past or present, it does boost hopes that the harsh landscape still offers some refuge for microbes to cling to existence.
> ...
> 
> t remains unclear where the water comes from. Theories include deliquescence, melting subsurface ice or even a liquid-water aquifer that feeds the process. Discovering what precisely is causing the phenomenon is a mystery for the next round of investigations, said Michael Meyer, lead scientist for NASA's Mars Exploration Program.


I think it is interesting that the water appears from seemingly no where. It will be interesting to learn where it actually comes from. Science fascinates me.


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> Title of this thread - NASA Mars. So to get back on topic....
> 
> I think it is interesting that the water appears from seemingly no where. It will be interesting to learn where it actually comes from. Science fascinates me.


You are so right!

What does this mean for us? Does this mean that we might be able to step off this planet and venture out to another?

Arguing about whether or not there is life there is meaningless compared to whether or not man can go out there!


----------



## Auntie

Denton said:


> You are so right!
> 
> What does this mean for us? Does this mean that we might be able to step off this planet and venture out to another?
> 
> Arguing about whether or not there is life there is meaningless compared to whether or not man can go out there!


If people don't learn anything we will just populate and ruin another planet. Hopefully they learned some lessons on this planet and don't do the same to the next one. Space exploration is not just about finding life on other planets. It is to find resources, places to colonize, microorganisms, and because of the curiosity that is in the human spirit. I wonder what they will find first.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Denton said:


> God made humans, and He also made dogs and cats. That is written and there is no denying this. He made us in His image. That is written, and there is no denying this, either.
> On the other hand, there is no written evidence that He said He created dogs, cats or any other animal in His image.
> 
> There is no written evidence of my thought, but I do believe God created dogs to be our best friend, to keep us humble and loving, and to remind us that we should take care of each other. To love one another. To remember that we are all less than perfect but still require love and attention.
> 
> You are my brother in arms, and that means a lot to me. This dog handler learned about loyalty from dogs, and my God gave me those dogs to teach me that. He has a way of using the oddest tools to get through to hard headed humans.


See, but that is my point. If dogs weren't made in God's image, or monkeys, or whatever, then what says "little green men" "were"

And I appreciate your input here.

To be short and clear, aliens and the Bible are NOT mutually exclusive. That is the ONLY point I'm making.


----------

